# My first post was about my friend hitting this pole.



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Today I nailed it dead center. One shot. (Only 1 shot).

I had a great teacher.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Heck yeah! Good shooting

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Now you're going to have to find some flat rocks to skip shoot it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations. I love those shots.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

No more paper targets. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

good shooting


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome job on your progress. It is awesome when you start to get it!

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome job on your progress. It is awesome when you start to get it!

Cheers


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Great to watch your improvements in shooting. You're coming along quickly and doing well. Keep it up and you'll be earning the Slingshot Forum badges in no time.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

KX4SAM said:


> No more paper targets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joining the Can Killer Crew,eh! welcome aboard


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Just two much fun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

You know it's funny, I've been shooting slingshots since March of this year and I have never shot a can or paper? Spinners seem like the obvious choice for increasing accuracy and getting better. I might have to try shooting a can soon. Just hard for me to go to a can when it's so much bigger than my spinners.

Cheers


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I will. But get a little more consistency first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

vince4242 said:


> You know it's funny, I've been shooting slingshots since March of this year and I have never shot a can or paper? Spinners seem like the obvious choice for increasing accuracy and getting better. I might have to try shooting a can soon. Just hard for me to go to a can when it's so much bigger than my spinners.
> 
> Cheers


Definitely give cans a try Vince, cut my first ever yesterday and it was so rewarding smacking that can senseless, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> You know it's funny, I've been shooting slingshots since March of this year and I have never shot a can or paper? Spinners seem like the obvious choice for increasing accuracy and getting better. I might have to try shooting a can soon. Just hard for me to go to a can when it's so much bigger than my spinners.
> 
> Cheers


Vince, Spinners can be hard to tell where you are missing. Paper gives you the advantage to analyze the grouping and see the splatter of your consistency. If you are nailing the 30mm spinner every time, then it is a mute point and don't worry about paper.

Shooting cans is more than just hitting a can. Yes, they are larger than a spinner, but after a few shots into it, you get the feeling that you are doing surgery with a slingshot and picking out specs on the can to aim for. It takes good aim to cut the edges and separate the top from bottom. Of course there are a few tricks, but can shooting is a great skill builder. Oh and once the can is cut, turn it so you can aim at the top. Now cut the top out of the can.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Also depends on the size of the can









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> Also depends on the size of the can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike, there you go bragging about size again, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok ok I am seeing the fun and percussion I can have with a can...I will give it a shot! Let's kill some cans!

Cheers


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Ok ok I am seeing the fun and percussion I can have with a can...I will give it a shot! Let's kill some cans!
> 
> Cheers


Hahaha WE WON!!!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Can killing is just Plain Fun


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I have quite a few targets but that loud "pop" of hitting a can is fun. Plus it's bigger than my other targets so my accuracy is far better with cans. :naughty:


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I do love cutting cans


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I dig it! I've taken to using the 'Rufus Hussey' targeting method of calling out my shot when I have an audience.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

